# hello people i was just wondering



## bradley john (Jul 26, 2010)

i dnt keep dwa and never been interested in keeping them but i was just interested in asking if someone was to get bit by one of there own dwa would they go to the hospitial and get treated and is there a pacific hospitial they will go to or does most hospitials supply antivenom and would they be charged in cost for the antivenom and the medicine ?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

you would go to your local hospital, and in most situations you would be treated there, AV would be requested, normally LSTM but there are some other stockists in the UK, some times symptoms are treated systematically and AV might not be used, and no you wouldnt be charged.


----------



## bradley john (Jul 26, 2010)

*hi*

so what would happen if you didnt have a license or you got bit from your freinds dwa snake ?


----------



## gaz2374 (Aug 29, 2005)

surely it wouldnt matter, you would still have been bitten, and said friend should have been more responsible with there dwa.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

bradley john said:


> i dnt keep dwa and never been interested in keeping them but i was just interested in asking if someone was to get bit by one of there own dwa would they go to the hospitial and get treated and is there a *pacific *hospitial they will go to or does most hospitials supply antivenom and would they be charged in cost for the antivenom and the medicine ?


I wouldn't go to a hospital in the pacific mate... bit far. *worst joke ever*



bradley john said:


> so what would happen if you didnt have a license or you got bit from your freinds dwa snake ?


lol this a bit bait, if either has happened to you.

a) I hope you are still with us,

b) If you are, proceed to your nearest hospital! : victory:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Mhhhhh? this post sound familiar a little bit like..................!


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Yup, methinks a young man from Southampton is testing the waters again..............


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> Yup, methinks a young man from Southampton is testing the waters again..............


:gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## KeepTheFaith (Feb 5, 2009)

Am I right to think that anti-venom isn't that readily available in the UK for most DWA? I have herd that it could cost upt 40k for a vile of AV for certain species? Someone point me in the right direction....


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> Yup, methinks a young man from Southampton is testing the waters again..............


 
... didnt they nuke southampton? No? Wishful dream? .... gutted


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

:lol2:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

ASBO_Jag_Man said:


> Am I right to think that anti-venom isn't that readily available in the UK for most DWA? I have herd that it could cost upt 40k for a vile of AV for certain species? Someone point me in the right direction....


If you go through the many threads you'll find that many species are covered by the likes of LSTM and its covered by the NHS.


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh god no... surely not... could it truly be him?


----------



## V3NOM (Nov 16, 2010)

*lol*



Owzy said:


> *I wouldn't go to a hospital in the pacific mate... bit far*. *worst joke ever*


Well it made me giggle lol


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

bradley john said:


> so what would happen if you didnt have a license or you got bit from your freinds dwa snake ?


Well, if I were so eejit as to get bitten by someone else's DWA animal, I'd still be going to the hospital and all the protocols would be exactly the same. I'd be asking the someone-else for all the details of exactly what species it is in order to give that to the hospital, and I'd probably also be asking for contact details of the LSTM or the someone-else's preferred contacts on the basis that they'll probably have a good idea of who/what to call and whether it's an ambulance job or a be driven to the hospital job.

If I were so eejit as to be keeping without a licence and was bitten by one of my own animals, I'd still be going to the hospital and all the protocols would be exactly the same - but I'd likely lose the animals afterward. Not worth the risk.

But I don't intend to step on another rattler while hiking.


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

lol, people wrongly saying 'pacific' is one of my pet hates!


----------



## emmabee (Oct 29, 2010)

ive often wondered about this topic! so non of you keep the SPECIFIC AV for your species? (hope its spelt right now!)


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> Well, if I were so eejit as to get bitten by someone else's DWA animal, I'd still be going to the hospital and all the protocols would be exactly the same. I'd be asking the someone-else for all the details of exactly what species it is in order to give that to the hospital, and I'd probably also be asking for contact details of the LSTM or the someone-else's preferred contacts on the basis that they'll probably have a good idea of who/what to call and whether it's an ambulance job or a be driven to the hospital job.
> 
> If I were so eejit as to be keeping without a licence and was bitten by one of my own animals, I'd still be going to the hospital and all the protocols would be exactly the same - but I'd likely lose the animals afterward. Not worth the risk.
> 
> But I don't intend to step on another rattler while hiking.


But if you were keeping without a licence and managed to get bitten and had to go hospital for treatment........... surely is it not patient confidentiality that the hospital arent aloud to say?
If someone took a drugs overdose of an illegal substance most of the time the police arent involved.....?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

DRD said:


> But if you were keeping without a licence and managed to get bitten and had to go hospital for treatment........... surely is it not patient confidentiality that the hospital arent aloud to say?
> If someone took a drugs overdose of an illegal substance most of the time the police arent involved.....?


I wouldn't want to take a chance and gamble my animals' lives on that, though....


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> I wouldn't want to take a chance and gamble my animals' lives on that, though....


Neither would i, just remember having a convo like this with an old mate. Not advertising the fact that not having a licence is the way to go, a licence is a must in my books


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

emmabee said:


> ive often wondered about this topic! so non of you keep the SPECIFIC AV for your species? (hope its spelt right now!)


I dont know a single keeper who keeps any antivenom at all. It is worth noting 'specific' antivenom for every species in captivity is not always there - for example Atheris species, these are beautiful snakes common in the DWA hobby - and there is no Atheris specific antivenom.

Remember a trained professional needs to administer it, and there can be severe effects (allergic reaction etc) from the antivenom itself! You NEED to be in a hospital when it is administered.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

emmabee said:


> ive often wondered about this topic! so non of you keep the SPECIFIC AV for your species? (hope its spelt right now!)



I dont know a single keeper who keeps any antivenom at all. It is worth noting 'specific' antivenom for every species in captivity is not always there - for example Atheris species, these are beautiful snakes common in the DWA hobby - and there is no Atheris specific antivenom.

Remember a trained professional needs to administer it, and there can be severe effects (allergic reaction etc) from the antivenom itself! You NEED to be in a hospital when it is administered.


----------

